# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  HELP, my mom is going through menopause and wants help.

## C3RB3RUS

what should she take because i'm supposed to be making a list of supplements for her?

she refuses to inject anything. but as far as SERMS go, that is yet to be seen.

here is my list so far... not on the list are the supplements that are said to increase estrogen, things like black cohosh and red clover.

fish oil
vitamin e.
methyl b12
tryptophan
theanine
maca root extract
concentrated green tea extract
chromium picolinate
multi enzymes

this might be a stupid question, but could she take clomid during menopause?

all your help is much appreciated, thanks!

----------


## Bonaparte

What would clomid accomplish?
And what is your goal with these supps?

----------


## dusto

Hey man check arimidex I think that's used during menopause I can't quite remember though so research if you want

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Her doc can prescribe progesterone to reduce her symptoms ....

----------


## Bonaparte

> Hey man check arimidex I think that's used during menopause I can't quite remember though so research if you want


Menaupause involves the cessation of estrogen release from the ovaries (along with all other sex hormones). So no, adex is the last thing she needs.

----------


## Lunk1

Many women use estrogen therapy to combat symptoms from menopause. It works rather well.

----------


## Giggle

Hi - What symptoms is she having?

----------


## mashedp

My mom is in the same situation, she was having a "pellet" implanted every 3 months that released horomones into her body. This only seemed to make the situation worse, as the doc counldnt seem to find the right balance for her. Curious to see what everyone's input here is on this subject....

----------


## Far from massive

My roommate went through it, hot flashes, tired, unable to sleep, no sexual pleasure, etc. 

She did not have insurance and has a very low income so I got her estrogen, test and she responded very well. Hot flashes ceased, energy increased and sex drive returned.

Don't quote me on this, since its been a few years, but since she was sans ovaries and from what I read she would respond well to just estrogen/test whereas if she still had at least one functioning ovary then progesterone would have got the nod. But as said I could have this wrong so do your own research.

PS I used Test U so it only required very small injections bimonthly, however for those needle shy oral test would work fine as the amount needed means hepatotoxicity issues would be very small.

----------


## Frank777

My mom has recently started experiencing menopause symptoms. I read that a doctor might recommend going through hormone therapy. Should I worry about it?

----------


## amyst

There is nothing to worry about.
It is an absolutely natural process every single of us has to go through.
She will be just fine if she listens all the doctor's recommendations.
Premarin cream is one of best medication for vaginal problems. Maybe she wants to read about it more.

----------

